# Occipital atlanto & anlantoaxial injection



## mattrobin (Jan 6, 2010)

Has anyone ever coded this injection?
The dr's report says "left occipital atlanto and atlantoaxial cervical facet joint injection". Therefore, would this be coded as cervical facet joint injection & 2 levels.. Any ideas/ input would be great. Thanks.


----------



## vanessa10 (Jan 7, 2010)

64405 and 64413


----------

